# Horrorhandys:  Brutalität macht Schule



## rolf76 (15 März 2006)

Wie bei vielen Entwicklungen sind es die Jugendlichen, die die Nutzung vorantreiben und die Lehrer und Erziehungsberechtigten damit vor neue Herausforderungen stellen, Stichwort "Horror-Handys".


----------



## drboe (16 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bei vielen Entwicklungen sind es die Jugendlichen, die die Nutzung vorantreiben und die Lehrer und Erziehungsberechtigten damit vor neue Herausforderungen stellen, Stichwort "Horror-Handys".





> Horrorhandys


Die Wortwahl ist Blöd-Zeitung Niveau. Im Artikel liest man dann:


> 208 Handys beschlagnahmten die Beamten ...


und dazu würde mich die Rechtsgrundlage interessieren. Sowohl für die Kontrolle an sich, als auch für die Beschlagnahme. Beides halte ich schlicht für rechtswidrig. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (16 März 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> dazu würde mich die Rechtsgrundlage interessieren. Sowohl für die Kontrolle an sich, als auch für die Beschlagnahme. Beides halte ich schlicht für rechtswidrig.


Wenn Jugendliche untereinander verbotene Gewalt-Videos tauschen und rumzeigen, anderen möglicherweise unter die Nase halten, damit protzen und zum Anschauen auffordern oder gar zwingen?

Verdacht z.B. der Straftat des § 131 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 StGB (Anbieten, Zugänglichmachen oder Überlassen von Gewaltdarstellung an Minderjährige) bzw. § 15 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 JuSchG i.V.m. 27 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 JuSchG?

§ 94 StPO Beschlagnahme von Beweismitteln?

Beschlagnahme zum Schutz vor weiteren Straftaten nach dem Polizeirecht der Länder, z.B. § 33 PolG BW?


----------



## drboe (17 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer behauptet den Zwang? Im Artikel steht davon nichts.



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdacht z.B. der Straftat des § 131 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 StGB (Anbieten, Zugänglichmachen oder Überlassen von Gewaltdarstellung an Minderjährige) bzw. § 15 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 JuSchG i.V.m. 27 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 JuSchG?


Dazu benötigt man konkrete Hinweise.  Der "Tipp" einer Mutter dürfte diese Anforderungen nicht erfüllen und jedenfalls nicht gegen mehr als 200 minderjährige Schüler. Gegen nahezu alle Mobiltelefonträger einer Schule besteht nämlich kaum ein "konkreter" Verdacht. Das Ganze deutet daher eher auf Vorstellungen der Behörde hin, man bewege sich in einem Polizeistaat. Oder man übersieht wieder einmal, dass man schon mit dem ersten Atemzug über volle Persönlichkeits- und Menschenrechte verfügt, Jugendliche also nicht Freiwild behördlicher Willkür sind. Dass die Rechtslage eine Kontrolle der Mobiltelefone überhaupt ermöglicht, wird auch in dem Artikel der SZ bezweifelt. Da heißt es



			
				Wilfried Schneider sagte laut SZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen nicht einmal, wer hier zuständig ist. Das hört sich natürlich nach rechtsfreiem Raum an“, ... „Und faktisch ist es das auch fast.“





			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> § 94 StPO Beschlagnahme von Beweismitteln?
> 
> Beschlagnahme zum Schutz vor weiteren Straftaten nach dem Polizeirecht der Länder, z.B. § 33 PolG BW?


Wenn man auf 15 Mobiltelefonen entsprechende Hinweise findet aber tatsächlich 208 beschlagnahmt, erfolgen mindestens 193 Beschlagnahmen grundlos und mithin rechtswidrig. Schon der Aufforderung das Mobiltelefon zur Kontrolle der Polizei auszuhändigen muss man nicht nachkommen. Es anschalten und die PIN eingeben ebenso wenig. Im Übrigen:



			
				§ 33 PolG BW schrieb:
			
		

> Beschlagnahme
> 
> (1) Die Polizei kann eine Sache beschlagnahmen, wenn dies erforderlich ist
> 
> ...



Das diese Regel überhaupt greift bezweifle ich. Die Jugendlichen werden nicht in Gewahrsam genommen oder festgehalten, und würde eine "unmittelbar bevorstehende Störung der öffentlichen Sicherheit oder Ordnung" vorliegen, so wären nach der Vorstellung dann alle MMS-fähigen Mobiltelefone prophylaktisch einzuziehen. Bei den Mobiltelefonen, wo man gar nichts gefunden hat, geht man mit der Berufung auf den Artikel bezüglich der Beschlagnahme sofort unter. Das betrifft in 193 Fällen selbstverständlich auch die Berufung auf § 94 StPO "Beschlagnahme von Beweismitteln", weil sie solche nämlich schlicht nicht sind.

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (17 März 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wer behauptet den Zwang? Im Artikel steht davon nichts.


Der Zwang war ein eigenes hypothetisches Beispiel. Die Überlegungen gelten aber auch, wenn man dieses erschwerende Moment weglässt.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es kommt nicht darauf an, ob sich später herausstellt, dass der Verdacht unbegründet war, sondern ob zu Recht von einem Verdacht ausgegangen werden durfte.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> § 33 PolG BW schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Störung der öffentlichen Sicherheit besteht bei einer Gefahr der Begehung von Straftaten. 

Das Rumzeigen von Horrorvideos ist eine Straftat (s.o.).  

"Gefahr" setzt nicht voraus, dass eine Straftat tatsächlich begangen wird, sondern dass ein verständiger Polizeibeamter bei Würdigung der für ihn ersichtlichen Umstände davon ausgehen durfte, dass eine Straftat begangen werde.

Ob das tatsächlich bei allen ca. 200 Handys der Fall war, können wir von hier aus beide nicht beurteilen. Ob für jedes der 208 Handys eine entsprechende Zeugenaussage vorlag oder es sich um eine große Clique von Jugendlichen handelte, das geht aus dem Artikel nicht hervor.

Natürlich, die Zahl von 208 Handys (wieviele Schüler es betrifft, ist damit nicht gesagt), scheint einen recht großen Anteil der Schüler auszumachen, was den Verdacht nahelegt, dass nicht für alle Handys eine solche Gefahr bestand.

@drboe: Möglicherweise geht es um diese Hauptschule, die offenbar die einzige in der genannten Stadt ist. Die Polizei hat auf der Schul-HP eine eigene Seite. Vielleicht lässt sich dort der Sachverhalt genau erfragen, erst dann kann die Rechtmäßigkeit genauer beurteilt werden. Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, was die dortige Hausordnung zum Thema Handys und Videos auf dem Schulgelände sagt.


----------



## rolf76 (17 März 2006)

Weitere Meldungen zu dem Fall bei news.google.de, die aber weitgehend gleichlautend sind.

Hier ein Interview mit der Sozialarbeiterin der Hauptschule zu den psychischen Folgen des Anschauens solcher Videos.


----------



## rolf76 (25 März 2006)

Nach einem Bericht auf onlinekosten.de hat die CDU im nordrhein-westfälischen Landtag die Hersteller von Mobiltelefonen zum Einbau technischer Schutzvorkehrungen aufgefordert.


> "Wir erwarten von der Industrie, dass sofort Jugendschutzmechanismen in Mobiltelefonen eingebaut und Eltern aufgeklärt werden, damit den Gewaltexzessen auf unseren Schulhöfen Einhalt geboten wird."


Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, ob Eltern den Wissensvorsprung ihrer Kinder einholen können und wollen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71400
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/nachrichten/wissenschaft/bildung/324392


> Handy-Verbot an Bayerns Schulen


http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1143523492079.shtml
http://www.wdr.de/themen/politik/1/handyverbot/060328.jhtml?rubrikenstyle=politik


> Kein Handyverbot an Schulen in NRW
> NRW: Kein generelles Handyverbot an Schulen


cp


----------



## Adele (5 April 2006)

*AW: Horrorhandys:  Brutalität macht Schule*

Dass mit den technischen Erweiterungen der Handys auch weitere unliebsame Inhalte möglich werden, sollte eigentlich logisch gewesen sein. Den Schrei Jugendschutzmassnahmen in die Geräte einzubauen, ähnlich wie in andere Rechner, und damit die Verantwortung auf die Netzbetreiber abzuschieben, halte ich jedoch für das klägliche Eingeständnis einer Gesellschaft, die weder in der Lage ist, Kindern und Jugendlichen eine vernünftige Perspektive zu geben noch ihr ein gewaltfreies Leben mit einer Hemmschwelle gegen Gewaltbereitschaft vorzuleben. 

Das beginnt nicht erst in den Medien mit möglichst blutrünstigen  Thrillern sondern auch in diesen unsäglichen Japan-Kindersendungen wie etwa Detektiv Conan, in denen es mindestens um Mord gehen muss, damit das Ganze spannend wird. 

Und Präventivmassnahmen an Schulen wie konstruktive Kooperationsprogramme oder Anti-Aggressionstraining  sind nun mal teurer als Handy-Verbote und weitaus unbequemer, da sie den Einsatz der Beteiligten verlangen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2006)

*AW: Horrorhandys:  Brutalität macht Schule*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71821


> Das bayerische Kultusministerium will das geplante Handy-Nutzungsverbot auf Geräte wie MP3-Player, Walkman und Discman ausweiten. Die Neuregelung solle in das bayerische Erziehungs- und Unterrichts-Gesetz (BayEUG) aufgenommen werden, sagte am Freitag ein Ministeriumssprecher und bestätigte entsprechende Medienberichte. Das Verbot digitaler Speichermedien an bayerischen Schulen werde so allgemein formuliert, dass auch künftige technische Entwicklungen mit dem Gesetz abgedeckt würden.
> ....
> Die geplante Ausweitung des Nutzungsverbots stieß unterdessen auf scharfe Kritik. Der SPD-Bildungsexperte und Landtagsabgeordnete Hans-Ulrich Pfaffmann sagte am Freitag, Kultusminister Siegfried Schneider (CSU) habe "wirklich jedes Augenmaß verloren". Auch der Deutsche Lehrerverband kritisierte das geplante Totalverbot digitaler Medien als reinen Aktionismus des Kultusministers. "Ein MP3-Player ist zwei mal fünf Zentimeter groß", betonte Lehrerverbands-Vorsitzender Josef Kraus und fragte: "Sollen wir demnächst Leibesvisitationen machen oder Metalldetektoren einsetzen?"


cp


----------



## rolf76 (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Horrorhandys:  Brutalität macht Schule*

Die Gefahr des Zurschaustellen von Horror-Videos in der Schule ist nicht der einzige Grund, die Benutzung von Handys in der Schule in der Hausordnung zu verbieten.


----------

